# Rogue 2015 No Warning Beeps in Reverse & Other Quick Qs



## Boyask (May 14, 2018)

Hi all, newbie here. Just purchased a certified pre-owned Rogue 2015 with low mileage from Nissan dealership. I’ve noticed that there is no beeping sound in reverse to warn you if too close to an obstruction. Does anyone know how to switch on the sound? Also, they replaced the windshield wipers for me, but the bottom one is still bumping and noisily scraping the window. Anyone have a solution? One other question - how do I turn on the Blind Spot Warning System others are talking about here? Not sure my model has it. Thank you!


----------



## Ivan1984 (Jan 13, 2020)

Probably you don't have Blind Spot Warning System. Do you have sensors in bumpers?


----------



## Otisons (May 27, 2021)

BSW - monitors areas in the rear bumper area and signals with lamps inside the cabin, opposite the side mirrors. If you make a maneuver at this moment, the system will beep. 🤗
1. Until 2015. the Rogue had a BSW system through the rear camera.
2.Since 2016 the Rogue is equipped with a BSW system via touch sensors on the sides under the rear bumper.
Well, I don’t know about you, but I have a problem with blind spot sensors (they are behind the bumper on the sides, 2 pieces) was that the craftsmen confused them right to left in places ... (they are signed R L)


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Otisons said:


> 2.Since 2016 the Rogue is equipped with a BSW system via touch sensors on the sides under the rear bumper.


They're centimeter radars and only work in forward motion, the units are under the rear bumper cover and aren't visible from outside the car. The OP was talking about sonar, which has 4 "warts" visible on the rear bumper and is completely unrelated to BSW, it's a parking aid. Apples and oranges.


----------



## qequxt1 (Oct 11, 2021)

I want to ask the author if he managed to deal with the problem and what is his impression of this car?


----------



## yangtulo (2 mo ago)

Well, simply beautiful, I heard this Snake io game today and it's on my favorites list, I feel something thank you!


----------

